# turned in an application!



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

Wish me luck! I have been looking at the Havanese Rescue Inc website and put in an application to adopt! I am really interested in Corty! I hope they find me qualified enough to bring this beautiful boy into my home!

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php/our-rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption/807-corty-in-ky


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww, what a sweet little boy! Good luck!

Hmm, now you have me looking...


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Good luck, Corty looks lovely


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Good luck !!!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I looked there the other day (out of curiousity). They have a bunch of good looking dogs on their site.


----------



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

I look all the time on the adoption sites and go aww I want but can move on. He has just been staring at me all the time so I took the plunge! My little guy would be perfect for him to gain some play time! If he is really meant to be then it will come through!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope it works out, if not, another will steal your heart!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Havvi*

This little one is super sweet and will live a long time with medication. Won't someone think about adopting him?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

One good thing about adopting through HRI, they have been fostered and you sort of know personality how they are going to react, etc. And you know about health. If you have time to foster an HRI rescue, you can apply to do that too. I can't do that right now, but so look forward to being able to do that. How rewarding to help a little Hav find a furever home!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats!

Corty is cute. Love his haircut. His description reminds me of Louis. I am sure you have thought long and hard about your decision to adopt him, I hope he fits in nicely into your home! Shy dogs are not for everybody, so I hope you are willing to work with him. It can be frustrating at times but really worth it to see the shy ones blossom.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*any news*

Did you get him?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Havi in Southern California*



RikiDaisyDixie said:


> This little one is super sweet and will live a long time with medication. Won't someone think about adopting him?


Here is a link to sweet, little Havi. :kiss:

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php/our-rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption/829-havi-in-so-ca


----------



## happypoppy (Aug 29, 2012)

Hope this little boy comes to be with you. He looks so sweet, Havanese tend to wave their magic and steal our hearts.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

StarrLhasa said:


> Here is a link to sweet, little Havi. :kiss:
> 
> http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php/our-rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption/829-havi-in-so-ca


I hope you get that sweety. Good for you Look forward to future pics


----------

